# traggedy in the tent



## fellowsped (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey all so i have my tent all set up and i was getting some mothers all ready for the summer season. I unfourtunately can't be around my tent everyday so a friend takes care of it during the week. Anyways on to the point i show up yesterday and my light is off and unplugged. I ask what's up and get informed that my ballast started making a ticking noise and then stopped coming on. Tried a new bulb, had it unplugged and tried it again and still it won't come on it's just dead. It's a futurebrite ballast 400w 120v and it's digital. What could cause it to make the strange ticking noise then just decide that it didn't want to grow my babies anymore. Everything is only about a year and a half old and hasn't even been used that whole time. I treat it very well and make sure it doesn't get too hot. Is there some kind of internal fuse that could have blown? Any help is appreciated as i'm very upset over this setback.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

not too sure on ur problem.. but loose lips sink ships man.. thats all im sayin.. b careful and remain stealthy bout it


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 2, 2010)

I run a Future Bright Ballast. They typically have fuses and it sounds like you may need a new one. Cheap fix if thats the cause - happens often in continuous use electronics.


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks so much jmansweed I was hoping for some good news like that.  I'm going to check first and see if it's under warrenty before i take it apart (it still has the tape over it and voids the warrenty if it's not there).  flaboy not to sure on what your saying, loose lips?  My "friend" is family and my setup is at this friends house.  If i had the means right now i would have it at my place so i could catch problems like this but can't win them all.  Anyways i'll give that fuse a try thanks again jmans.  peace out


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Thanks so much jmansweed I was hoping for some good news like that.  I'm going to check first and see if it's under warrenty before i take it apart (it still has the tape over it and voids the warrenty if it's not there).  flaboy not to sure on what your saying, loose lips?  My "friend" is family and my setup is at this friends house.  If i had the means right now i would have it at my place so i could catch problems like this but can't win them all.  Anyways i'll give that fuse a try thanks again jmans.  peace out


well in your first post it says friend.. not family.. and NO1 is better off knowing about your grow.. for their sake and yours.. fam or not they still have a mouth.. alll im saying is stealthy is the only way.. dont take it in a bad way..   jus dont want somethin to happen when it could have been easily avoided.. happy growin to you tho


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks flaboy i understand constructive critizism I said friend cause it's complicated.  I know it's definately best to keep it between you and the plants but it just can't be this time.  We have an understanding it's at his place and he gives them water and keeps an eye on them but i'm the one who feeds them and gives them the tlc they need.  He's grown outside alot but overall isn't very knowledgable but it's been working out well and he's oldschool so don't have to worry about him saying anything.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

tru that fellowsped.. as long as u know we care man.. here i think i been chiefing on this too long:48:


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 4, 2010)

if you have to take it apart, check for bulging capacitors and replace all that are bulged.  i've never worked on any electronic ballasts, but if its anything like power supplies in newer lcd tv's, this may be your problem.  this too would be a fairly cheap fix, provided you know how to install and where to get them.  if my magnetic ballasts ever give any problem, I will replace with digital because they are fixable.


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok so i took apart the ballast last night and plugged it in with the top off to listen.  I could hear the ticking coming from a big cylindrical object with a square "doorcase" for lack of a better description.  There's a plastic like covering that they put over top of everything, after scraping it away i read the side of the "doorcase" and it says hps-400w (t0466)  XL0801 REV:C.  Now is this the capacitor you talk of weeddog?  There's a second one on the other side that is exactly the same looking but has a few differant numbers on it and i think is the mh one.  Does that make sense?  One last question any ideas on where i can get a replacement part for it?  Trying to get this worked out before i go buy a new one with money i don't have for it.  I was all ready to start taking clones to get ready for the summer now this.  Anyways thanks for all the help so far everyone and anymore is definately appreciated. peace out


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 4, 2010)

One last question on the hps side there's a cylindrical object without the "doorway" over it that has some cracking on the plastic insulation they poured over top is that the "bulging capacitor?"  thanks again


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 10, 2010)

Take some pics, I know a bad capacitor whenI see it. I've fixed a 3000 dollar tv with 3 dollars worth of capacitors and a soldering gun. Radio Shack has what you need probly, and capacitors can be bigger and handle more juice, they just need to be the same ohms I think.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 10, 2010)

The top of the capacitor has an x looking cut in the top to allow for expansion. The tops will get taller and round, so yes the cracked plastic could be because of the bulging capacitor. Look for black spooge as well, I hope that's all it is. You might need to get a desoldering tool, and some good solder for the repair, silver solder I think.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't repait electrical items with silver solder, guys! That's for jewellery etc. it needs a brazing flame... high temp!
If the ballast is digital, quite possibly the triac controller device has blown.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't agree, silver solder is used for mother boards and other electronics all the time.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 11, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I don't agree, silver solder is used for mother boards and other electronics all the time.


 
*your mother board doesnt reach temps your ballast does.... dose it??
no it sure doesnt..
LH*


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 11, 2010)

You need to research the stuff, it has a very high melting point and is used because of it's great cunductive properties. As I said, I used it to repair a 3000 dollar tv, using advice from the internet that hundreds of people use, it's the right stuff.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 11, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> You need to research the stuff, it has a very high melting point and is used because of it's great cunductive properties. As I said, I used it to repair a 3000 dollar tv, using advice from the internet that hundreds of people use, it's the right stuff.


 
*well good for you.. i wouldnt take the chance myself.. last thing i need or anyone else needs is there house burning down... repair on a ballast should be done by a tech...*
*LH*


----------



## Qman (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been in electronics for 25+ years of my life and would NOT even play with this situation with a supposed "capacitor" going bad, there is ALL kinds of electronics happening inside a Ballast.

No-one knows for sure what the problem is and "guessing" what the problem is, and going to Radio Shack  (which I highly doubt they would have the high-power cap you need) to get your parts is just str8 absurd. Radio Shack is a joke when it comes to _REAL_ electronics, even their solder guns/stations suck

It would probably be a cap, power supply, etc. that you would have to order from the SAME parts house that Futurebrite gets their supplies from, you don't ever want to mix-match parts (specially electronics) unless you absolutely know what you are doing :hubba: 

*IMHO *have a tech look at it, goodluck

eace:


----------



## Qman (Mar 11, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> using advice from the internet that hundreds of people use


The only thing I really believe on the internet is right here on MarP 

*GOOD SOLDER TYPES FOR THIS KIND OF APP..*
Lead-Silver ---- High temperature applications, Good high temperature properties, good  fatigue strength. Medium or low flow properties - most likely what FB uses

Tin-Silver ----    Used for soldering medical or high precision  instruments. High temperature applications,    Non-toxic but expensive. Good high  temperature properties.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probably what most everyone uses, unless they specifically wanted Silver*

Tin - Lead ----  General purpose, and the most widely used  solders. Good process characteristics and the best  understood solders.


----------



## Qman (Mar 11, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> * last thing i need or anyone else needs is there house burning down... *



:yeahthat: better yet, your friend/families home....


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the response i decided to just ship it off to futurebrite and have them fix it.  They said they might even warranty it so hopefully they will but either way thanks for the response.  oh and sherwood i did find some of that black spooge you talked of so i'm pretty sure it is the capacitor but just don't feel confident enough to fix it myself thanks for all the help either way though


----------

